# My Home Haunt Website



## ducdukgoose68 (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm working on getting my haunt website up. The website is Lost Souls Cemetery. I have to finish two more "articles" to cover the legal troubles and disappearance of the cemetery owner. I also need to add links for contact info, pics of last year's haunt, and current projects. Any comments or recommendations, good or bad, are appreciated.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh I loved it!! How Creative!! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Haunty McSpooks (Jan 20, 2009)

Ditto! It looks like it's going to be lots of fun.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

This looks very interesting. 

Make sure to put something in Announcements/Press Releases once it's done.


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

I'll be checking it out. I am about 10 minutes from Reston.


----------



## ducdukgoose68 (Sep 15, 2008)

I just finished the fake news articles and added links. I may try and get up the diary of Mr. Picklebottom, but that is it for this year . . . too many props to build. Next year I want to add video of fake news interviews (something like The Office). Thanks for the feedback.


----------

